# Happy New Year



## Pone_62 (Jan 1, 2019)

Fire Alien Urkle.. by OGRaskal Genetics


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 1, 2019)

Welcome Pone, beautiful shot of a beautiful plant.


----------



## QBCrocket (Jan 2, 2019)

Nice colours , hope  it smokes as good as it looks


----------



## zigggy (Jan 2, 2019)

mariujana porn,,,,i love it ,,,welcome


----------



## Pone_62 (Jan 2, 2019)

Thank you everyone.. it is much appreciated! What a nice welcome. Happy New Year's folks! She is a lovely lady.. I've been blessed to grow her.


----------

